# Beretta 92fs barrel replacement.



## Berettaorbust (Nov 7, 2020)

I'm new to this site and searched but couldn't find any information. I own a black 9mm beretta 92fs and would like to change the barrel to a 3rd generation standard inox https://www.berettausa.com/en-us/be...dard-inox-finishing-stainless-steel-/italian/ Will this be a direct drop in or will I have any issues? If it applies, it was made in Italy and purchased around 2006. Reason for changing barrel: I've owned and loved my pistol for years and am looking for a cosmetic change. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

I would ask the supplier of the barrel. Give them your serial number and they can tell you. Any one else is just guessing. That said if it ain’t broke don’t fix it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, you will have no issues with another factory barrel - doesn't matter if it is Inox, threaded, etc... Beretta 92 models are like Legos. You can mix and match all sorts of parts. People do it all the time....

Unless you you buy an aftermarket one that may require hand fitting, you will have no issues. I have swapped the barrel in the past myself.

Hell, I have owned 28 different Beretta 92 variants over 25+ years... It is a great platform


----------



## Berettaorbust (Nov 7, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> No, you will have no issues with another factory barrel - doesn't matter if it is Inox, threaded, etc... Beretta 92 models are like Legos. You can mix and match all sorts of parts. People do it all the time....
> 
> Unless you you buy an aftermarket one that may require hand fitting, you will have no issues. I have swapped the barrel in the past myself.
> 
> Hell, I have owned 28 different Beretta 92 variants over 25+ years... It is a great platform


Thank you very much for your reply!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That link shows it comes with the locking block already installed, so that makes it much easier too


----------



## ferntree (Apr 20, 2020)

They have been out of stock on the Beretta site for quite a while. I've been watching.
Langdon Tactical usually have them - probably where all the Beretta stock has gone to!


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Verify fit and order. Worst thing that could happen is you end up with 2 good barrels. Spare gun parts are always good. No such thing as enough spare parts or ammo!


----------



## canyoncrossett (6 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> No, you will have no issues with another factory barrel - doesn't matter if it is Inox, threaded, etc... Beretta 92 models are like Legos. You can mix and match all sorts of parts. People do it all the time.... Unless you you buy an aftermarket one that may require hand fitting, you will have no issues. I have swapped the barrel in the past myself. Hell, I have owned 28 different Beretta 92 variants over 25+ years... It is a great platform


 I have a question for you. I want to suppress my m9 but I can only find threaded barrels for 92fs. Would a 92fs barrel fit my m9?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

canyoncrossett said:


> I have a question for you. I want to suppress my m9 but I can only find threaded barrels for 92fs. Would a 92fs barrel fit my m9?


Yes, it is the exact same gun. Only the grip is a tiny bit different - it is the original grip. And, the M9 doesn't have the dust cover change (they changed the shape on the 92FS to make the frame stronger for the 40 cal round versions)

Everything is the same (except for the rear sight coloring - 1 line instead of 2 dots)

So yea, it will work fine.


----------

